# Blacked out grille chrome



## simo7708 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just blacked out the chrome on my grille using krylon fusion paint. Not my best work, but I think it looks much better than before.


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

Noice,just a quick question,are they the standard headlights over your way


----------



## simo7708 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, standard headlights. I have an LS trim


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Matey,will have to do some looking around,see if I can get a set over our way


----------



## simo7708 (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's a slightly better picture


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Black out the wheels and you'd be good to go. Looks awesome! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Or, get black wheels, or take the wheel covers off, or get black wheel covers



sparkman said:


> Black out the wheels and you'd be good to go. Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree w/ *@sparkman* - black those wheels out & bingo that would really set it off. Nice job on the grille by the way!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just Rick said:


> Thanks Matey,will have to do some looking around,see if I can get a set over our way


Where are you located? as far as I know, so far this new gen cruze is US/Canada only. Overseas got a slight refresh in the front and rear of the current body style.


----------

